# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  ¿Qué opinas del gel agrícola, hidrogel, lluvia sólida o semillas de agua para agricultura en zonas con poca agua o épocas de secano?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, quería comentarles que tengo la posibilidad de empezar a comercializar gel agrícola, hidrogel, lluvia sólida o semillas de agua en el Perú, y quería pedirles si me pueden dar sus comentarios sobre la utilidad de este producto para agricultura o forestería, en zonas con poca agua o épocas de secano, e incluso si creen que podría ser útil para empresas que cuentan con suficiente agua, pero que buscan ahorrar el consumo, o simplemente por ser un producto práctico que evita tener que regar constantemente.  *¿Creen que es un producto útil?**¿Qué ventajas y desventajas tiene para el óptimo desarrollo de las plantaciones?**¿Creen que hay mercado en el Perú para este producto?*
Si hay alguien interesado en Lima en hacer algunas pruebas con este producto en alguna parcela, podemos ofrecer el producto y asesoría gratuita para hacer un seguimiento aquí en AgroFórum, con la finalidad de mostrar los resultados que se obtengan. 
Para informes y pedidos, también pueden escribirme a ventas@agroforum.pe 
Espero sus comentarios y sugerencias al respecto. ¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!!  :Smile:   hidrogel-lluvia-solida-peru.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: ¿Es la lluvia sólida una solución para la sequía en la agricultura? HIDROGEL AGRICOLA - XILEMAGEL, SOLUCION PARA TUS PROBLEMAS CON EL AGUA EN TUS CULTIVOS SOLUCIÓN PARA LA FALTA DE AGUA EN TUS CULTIVOS DE FRUTA, XILEMAGEL: HIDROGEL AGRICOLA PROBLEMAS POR FALTA DE AGUA?, XILEMAGEL, HIDROGEL AGRICOLA EN PERU Artículo: Lluvia sólida: la innovadora forma de riego para la agricultura

----------


## kscastaneda

Si lo traes a buen precio creo que los agricultores si lo utilizarian porque al precio actual de S/ 50 x kg y una dosis de 25 kg x ha. No pasa nada, lo ven S/ 1250 x ha carisimo; pero si entendieran que 1 kg les absorve 300 lt de agua y que el gel potasico les va a durar 5 años en campo hidratandose y desecandose sería un costo casí imperceptible de S/ 250 soles x ha año apenas S/ 20 soles por mes. Y el beneficio es grande pues el gel absorbe agua y nutrientes evitando pérdidas por lavado, volatilización, etc. Yo me quede con 20 kg desde el año 2009. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## fortin

Hola amigos:
Yo he comprado la lluvia solida y lo he utilizado en plantas de cacao en la zona de tocache el problema que note aparte del precio( me costo 120 el kg) es que es trabajoso utilizarlo por que tengo que hacer unos hoyos en la zona radicular de la planta y las raices del cacao son superficiales y se mata mucha masa radicular al hacer los hoyos, pienso  que tal vez se deberia utilizar al momento del trasplante y durante el crecimiento del cultivo donde la masa radicular es mínima aun.
Por otro lado como nos aseguramos que lo que nos venden no sea poliacrilato de sodio ( este es dañino para las plantas) el cual es idéntico al poliacrilato de potasio         ( recomendable para agricultura).
Me gustaria hacer mas ensayos en cacao y en otros cultivos por que veo que tiene potencial este producto y si funcionaria seria el santo grial en la agricultura.
saludos cordiales 
Fortin

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola amigos:
> Yo he comprado la lluvia solida y lo he utilizado en plantas de cacao en la zona de tocache el problema que note aparte del precio( me costo 120 el kg) es que es trabajoso utilizarlo por que tengo que hacer unos hoyos en la zona radicular de la planta y las raices del cacao son superficiales y se mata mucha masa radicular al hacer los hoyos, pienso  que tal vez se deberia utilizar al momento del trasplante y durante el crecimiento del cultivo donde la masa radicular es mínima aun.
> Por otro lado como nos aseguramos que lo que nos venden no sea poliacrilato de sodio ( este es dañino para las plantas) el cual es idéntico al poliacrilato de potasio         ( recomendable para agricultura).
> Me gustaria hacer mas ensayos en cacao y en otros cultivos por que veo que tiene potencial este producto y si funcionaria seria el santo grial en la agricultura.
> saludos cordiales 
> Fortin

 Hola Fortin, gracias por tu aporte. 
Te comento que el precio que manejaremos por el Hidrogel este año es de S/60 x Kg, y podemos mejorarlo aún más, si la compra es por volumen o compras regulares.  
Por otra parte, interesante tu observación sobre el esfuerzo que demanda aplicar el producto, y el daño a las raíces. En algunos cultivos esa debe ser una desventaja eso, porque una mejor opción sería aplicarlo antes de la siembra, haciendo una cama de hidrogel hidratado. 
Sería interesante que puedas hacer unas pruebas para que compartas tu experiencia aquí, y de paso veamos si te podemos dar algunas sugerencias u observaciones desde acá. La idea o el concepto es que esta lluvia sólida actúe como reservorio de agua para las plantas, y en principio queda claro que el el producto retiene muchísima agua. Es cuestión de saber en qué cultivos y en qué casos sería útil y eficiente utilizarlo, porque como dices, sería una solución a los problemas de agua de muchos productores, entre otras ventajas que también ofrece el producto. 
Voy a tratar de averiguar cómo se podría hacer para reconocer si es de sodio o potasio, y te aviso si alguna forma sencilla de hacerlo.  
Adjunto la ficha técnica. 
Saludos

----------

